

Producing an indie film is like running a bootstrapped startup - mansigandhi
http://blog.shoutt.me/post/44511439369/producing-an-indie-film-is-like-running-a-bootstrapped

======
russellallen
There is lot of overlap in how the film industry and the tech industries work
- and startups and indie films are a great analogy!

~~~
yesimahuman
I think the analogy is actually pretty weak. The film industry enjoys a strong
monopoly over distribution and talent. The Internet offers startups a much
more level playing field. That's a really good thing. SV isn't Hollywood and
startups aren't like creating a film and we shouldn't restrict ourselves to
such simplistic comparisons.

~~~
mansigandhi
I'm not really making a comparison between the industries. I'm talking about
how the process and work involved as a producer/COO has an overlap and how my
experience making a film can be translated in some ways to my startup.

------
taylorhou
we're a startup that results in shorter post-production and editing times
during video review. we're all about supporting fellow "startups" too. check
us out - <http://firstcutpro.com> \- use reddit promo code - "allhailcats" for
more video credits.

hope this can help save some costs for you guys and good luck!

~~~
mansigandhi
Thanks taylorhou. We're done with post production, though your startup looks
pretty neat.

------
akshaykrao
Good read !!

